# Need to re-home my 4 altered buns ASAP



## Envyme (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me start this by saying that it breaks my heart to have to even post this! To make a long - emotional story short my fiancÃ© and I are ending our 8 year (march) relationship and I'm forced to move out this weekend. 

I have 4 buns: 2 lops (male & female) and one Dutch (female) and another male bun. All 4 are altered and live together. My ex can't care for them and isn't willing to keep them and my patents REFUSE to allow me to keep them. I'll basically be homeless (can no longer stay with my ex and parents won't have me back home) if I can't find them a home.

I have done a lot of rescue work and I know this is a terrible situation all around. I'm just begging someone to please help me find them a good home that will give them the love they deserve! 

I'm located in California - Ventura County. I have very very little money. So I can't fly them anywhere but can assist in driving if need be.

Thank you very much! 

I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 28, 2011)

Kate, I'm so sorry to hear of your situation, with no support even from your parents.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't suppose there are friends you could move in with. The rabbits'd probably be more welcome if they lived outside. Wouldn't your parents take them that way, at least temporarily?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 29, 2011)

You may want to contact Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue. They may be able to find you a temp foster until you can resolve your situation.

http://www.mybunny.org/


----------



## Envyme (Jan 1, 2012)

My parents refuse to let me bring them with me regardless of where they reside. I will contact Zooh Corner and see if they can help me. I have been in touch with another rescue and they are putting the word out...Thanks for the advice. I actually will be moving out next weekend and not this weekend as planned which gives me a little more time.


----------

